# DW CS3 Image Viewer works in test not live



## midwestgal (Mar 31, 2003)

I have set up a slideshow with about 10 pictures using the super-easy (once you find out how to do it!) Image Viewer function in Dreamweaver CS3. It works great in testing on both FF and IE. I have uploaded to our godaddy hosting site and absolutely nothing shows up. Not even a blank screen. So it's not the pictures, it's the .swf not showing up. I've tried changing my internet options to allow pop-ups and stuff like that but still, all I get is like a small placeholder (shows up as a tiny white blip when I click on the right spot) where the viewer screen should be. I also tried creating a brand-new web page with nothing else but a little text and the image viewer, but that one doesn't work either.
The pages in question are: http://www.gjef.org/celebration.html and http://www.gjef.org/testslideshow.html
Thanks in advance for any ideas you might have!


----------



## Anthony:-P (Nov 24, 2006)

Hi midwestgal,

On the page you gave: http://www.gjef.org/testslideshow.html the src of the swf file is: images/slideshow/textslideshow.swf however going to: http://www.gjef.org/images/slideshow/testslideshow.swf results in a 404 and the file not being found.

Are you absolutly positive that you've A/ Uploaded the file to that location and B/ Typed the src correctly?

Hope this helps 

Regards,
Anthony


----------

